# Training mistakes I've made or I've created a monster



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

don't know how it got started but Layla HATES being crated. we started her out just like any other puppy: playing in there, feeding in the crate, toys, we would get in with her... then at about 4 months old she started to hate it. so we left her out when we would leave. all was well for a few weeks-then she ate my lamp shade, picture frames, etc...so back to the crate she went. now she shakes, cries, pants & drools the whole time she is in there. we are slowing working through it...


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

mdoats said:


> I'd love to hear about some of the training mistakes folks have made along the way.
> 
> It seems I have unintentionally created a barking monster with Rookie. He's not much of a barker at home because if he starts barking for no good reason I just walk out of the room and leave him there alone. I ignore him until he starts barking.


Sorry, meant to tease you as I know you meant the opposite, but I am too tired to think of anything even mildly amusing. I need to think a bit about my training mistakes as there are a bit too many lately... what comes to mind is consistency I lost because of the Winter blues... and now I am paying for it.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Sorry, meant to tease you as I know you meant the opposite, but I am too tired to think of anything even mildly amusing. I need to think a bit about my training mistakes as there are a bit too many lately... what comes to mind is consistency I lost because of the Winter blues... and now I am paying for it.


:doh: Wait, you mean I'm supposed to ignore him until he STOPS barking? 
(Fixed the typo)


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the biggest mistake I made when Steel was a pup, was my lack of consistency when training him. He walks beside me beautifully and is completely calm when we go near strangers and other animals. Unfortunately, he doesn't sit, or come when called. I have been an overindulgent mom in this area... needless to say, Steel and I have been through some intensive training to correct our errant ways


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

I think my biggest mistake with Merlin so far has been that I never corrected the jumping when he was a little puppy because at the time it seemed cute and harmless. Now he is 5 months and 40LBs and the jumping is a problem he jumps on everyone even my 2 1/2 yr old. I keep trying training techs but nothing seems to help he just gets too excited. Also the mouthing everytime I cry "ouch" or give a low growl he thinks I'm playing and gets even more reved up. I know he doesn't mean to hurt anyone he just wants to play but biting a human to me is a problem no matter how innocent. Im open to any and all suggestions. Hes my sweet boy and I love him to death I just really wanna nip these problems so I can trust him around new people.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can tell you about a moment during training I'll never forget. I was watching my husband and son work with Shadow and Tucker during CGC training. I had them work with the dogs because they used to laugh at my training techniques. I learned these techniques at this facility. I have a specific whistle tune that means "come." I was standing at the very end of the room and for some reason I whistled! Ugh! They both came bolting across the room and broke their "sit" "stay" in front of the whole class. Did I do that???

I've also confused them when we do "high five" If I'm too close and do a hand signal for "stay", they've been known to get up and slap me five!


----------



## hurleypup (Feb 15, 2008)

I know what you mean about the "stay" and "high five!" We had to do a closed fist because Hurley would do the same thing everytime we told him to stay!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

hurleypup said:


> I know what you mean about the "stay" and "high five!" We had to do a closed fist because Hurley would do the same thing everytime we told him to stay!


I just don't stand as closely anymore and I raise my hand a bit higher. It was funny though. I'm so conditioned. I don't know if I can train myself to give the command another way.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I think the biggest mistake I made was not realizing that Penny was EXCITED, not energetic. I couldn't see the difference when she was a pup. I thought she was energetic so I'd play like mad with her which only got her more excited. :doh: I think I brought on a lot of the biting. If I had realised it was excitement, I would have quit and let her calm down and then work with that.

Fortunately she's 6 years and almost 4 months now so I can say firmly "ENOUGH" and she quits. But it took until she was more than 4 for that command to be effective. As an adult dog, I see that she is still excited but really a low energy dog. Mostly, she has us trained very nicely to bark back at her, wiggle our feet for her to bite them and play grab-the-muzzle-bite-the-hand free for all!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

When Liberty was very young...and we were leash walking...she would forge ahead...I would stop lure her back into positon and reward her...
duh!!
She chained together the whole sequence - forge ahead-come back-get cookie -- forge ahead-come back-get cookie - sigh that one took some time to 'undo'


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> When Liberty was very young...and we were leash walking...she would forge ahead...I would stop lure her back into positon and reward her...
> duh!!
> She chained together the whole sequence - forge ahead-come back-get cookie -- forge ahead-come back-get cookie - sigh that one took some time to 'undo'


That one made me laugh out loud... I had such a great visual image of that.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I let the dogs on the furniture. Now I wish I hadn't. Having a cute 6 week old pup snuggle up next to me while I was reading or watching tv was so great.

Having 2 large Golden's jump up and lay on the couch when they want, not so cute. Worse is when they sit and bark at me because I'm in "their" spot and they want me to move so they can lay down.

I have dog beds every where, but why bother when there is a nice large leather couch!


----------



## cobrak (Feb 15, 2008)

norabrown said:


> I let the dogs on the furniture. Now I wish I hadn't. Having a cute 6 week old pup snuggle up next to me while I was reading or watching tv was so great.
> 
> Having 2 large Golden's jump up and lay on the couch when they want, not so cute. Worse is when they sit and bark at me because I'm in "their" spot and they want me to move so they can lay down.
> 
> I have dog beds every where, but why bother when there is a nice large leather couch!


We knew we wanted Pansy to be allowed on the couch but trained her with 'off' command from an early age. Now she defers to people without a problem, my other dogs however, not so much.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

cobrak said:


> We knew we wanted Pansy to be allowed on the couch but trained her with 'off' command from an early age. Now she defers to people without a problem, my other dogs however, not so much.


:doh::doh::doh: Well, really....I'm not stupid. :uhoh: My two both know "off". I've just never tried using it to get them off the couch when we want to sit down. :doh::uhoh: Did I say "duh". I'll give that a try and hopefully they will jump down.


----------



## Brooklyn's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

I think the one bad thing we did with Brooklyn was not really a training issue, but it did teach to have the wrong reaction...whenever she had something we didn't want her to have in her mouth we would take it from her. Now, as my first puppy, I was terrified that every little thing she got in her mouth was going to kill her! Now she's terrible about giving things up if she has them in her mouth. Not fun stuff like sneakers or sock or gloves- she'll give that up no sweat...but if she's got a clump of someone's lawn in her mouth or a chunk of newspaper that's been soaking in the rain...or a really really yummy stick? I've got a 50/50 chance of trading for that with kibble or a cookie. Or I'm prying her mouth open to get at it by force hoping I don't get my fingers caught in her molars. 

Now we know better with our new puppy to always trade and never take stuff away forcibly. Of course...he still runs when he has something he shouldn't....sigh...we'll get it right some how.:bowl:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Brooklyn's Mom said:


> Now we know better with our new puppy to always trade and never take stuff away forcibly. Of course...he still runs when he has something he shouldn't....sigh...we'll get it right some how.:bowl:


With Quiz, I taught him to bring me anything he found! I did it on purpose so that I'd never have to chase him down if he ended up with something he really shouldn't have for safety reasons. Of course, now he brings me lots of stuff that I don't really need, but I can easily manage it by keeping things picked up and it was really helpful to not have him try and run off when he had things as a puppy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Besides enabling Gunner's fear of storms by comforting him : ),
I also let him get away with pulling on walks. I'd say heel, he would, I'd praise, and he'd get excited and pull. This seemed to go on over and over.
Finally I quit praising him in an excited voice. I just say Good Boy calmly and he doesn't pull. DUH!


----------



## driftefx (May 21, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> With Quiz, I taught him to bring me anything he found! I did it on purpose so that I'd never have to chase him down if he ended up with something he really shouldn't have for safety reasons. Of course, now he brings me lots of stuff that I don't really need, but I can easily manage it by keeping things picked up and it was really helpful to not have him try and run off when he had things as a puppy.


Interesting. I'm curious as to how you taught him that. Share please! =D


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> With Quiz, I taught him to bring me anything he found! I did it on purpose so that I'd never have to chase him down if he ended up with something he really shouldn't have for safety reasons. Of course, now he brings me lots of stuff that I don't really need, but I can easily manage it by keeping things picked up and it was really helpful to not have him try and run off when he had things as a puppy.


 
That would be my Cooper.... he gets the towels and brings them to me, and pop cans, and water bottles.. even digs in the hamper and brings it all to me, just as proud as can be! Ugh! It is cute though


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

goldensonly said:


> That would be my Cooper.... he gets the towels and brings them to me, and pop cans, and water bottles.. even digs in the hamper and brings it all to me, just as proud as can be! Ugh! It is cute though


Lol; I have builders in re modelling and Ollie keeps pinching (stealing) their tools:doh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I taught Tally "give me your paw" way too young . Now, he is 75 lbs, and he wants to greet everyone with his paw. He thinks giving his paw is always good, so he even uses it to paw the air on sit/stay.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I taught Gus and Charlie to Speak. Charlie rarely does, but Gus doesn't shut up anymore!


----------

